# The Name of Morgoth's Crown



## Fëanor_7 (Dec 23, 2018)

Did it have a name? And if it didn't, what would it's translation/name be in Quenya?


----------



## Miguel (Dec 23, 2018)

*Angaríë "Iron Crown" (*Quenya). 

*Angrî (*Sindarin).

*Calarinríë "Shinning Crown" (*Quenya) Or, the iron chandelier 

*Celairî (*Sindarin)


----------



## Fëanor_7 (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks, the only one of those I'd seen was Angaríë, though I do quite like Calarinríë now that I see it. (despite it's hilarious alternate translation)


----------

